# Oreo Cookies



## Linz_1987 (Jan 30, 2006)

I couldnt find the original thread about Oreo Cookies soI have posted another one.

I have found them in England!!! I bought mine at 'Lets Eat' at TheCentre Milton Keynes. It was a pack of 3 rows of loadz of Cookies! Theyare sooo nice! Much better than your average bourborn biscuit!

I dont know how much they cost you guys in the US but they was damnexpencive over here. I really wanted to try them though so the moneydidnt bother me at the time. But now when I look back and the packet Ibought is nearly gone.... 

They were infact £6.25 for the 3 rows. But when you come to think ofit, £2 a row/packet is average for biscuits over here. But there waslike 3 packets in one.

Yay Im so happy! and they are so lush!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 30, 2006)

Ah yes, the staple of American children the name for countless Dutch rabbits.

:headflick:

P.S. You gotta dip them in milk!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 30, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Ah yes, the staple of American children the name for countless Dutch rabbits.
> 
> :headflick:
> 
> P.S. You gotta dip them in milk!




Or hot tea or hot coffee......

Peg


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 30, 2006)

Aww I cant drink milk because it gives me excyma (sp)

I dont think it will tast the same with soya milk :?

My friend said you can get Oreo's cheaper at a shop called 'Farm Foods'in the UK. Will have to check that out. Then I can buy themin bulk!


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Jan 30, 2006)

I think Oreo's here cost about 3 dollars.. I don't buy them often cause Oreo's in milk. mmmm just can't one.. 

Cristy


----------



## alfie and angel (Jan 30, 2006)

Goodness, two weeks ago I'd never heard of these Oreo thingies and now they seem to be everywhere.

Anyone know if they're vegan? If they're a bit like bourbons then they might be

*hoping*


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 30, 2006)

I tried to figure out how much you wound uppaying (converted to Canadian dollars), and it worked out to about$12.69 Canadian....YIKES! :shock2£1 = approx. $2.03 Can) Here apackage of Oreos costs around $2.50 or so. Danged imported goods costso much! But hey, at least you now can get Oreos! Aren't they thegreatest cookies? Oh, and you *must* eat them by twistingthem apart and licking the centers...that's the law! :brat: (At leastthat's what my son used to tell me when he was little...LOL)

I don't know if they're vegan, but will see if I can find out for you...

Enjoy the cookies....Oreos are the best!


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 30, 2006)

A comedian I saw recently put it very well. 

The serving size says about 3 or 4 cookies I think. I have no Ideabecause I eat them by the sleeve. It is like feeding them into a woodchipper - pieces flying everywhere...

I would try them with soy milk DEFINATELY! The taste of an Oreo softened with creamy cold milk is indescribably heavenly...

Oh! Oh! Try some soy ice cream blended with crunched up Oreos! I am telling you - it is awesome!

You may end up needing to have one of us send you a case, it might be cheaper that way...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 30, 2006)

Oreos!! Oh I have to go buy some. I ate them allthe time when I was in America on my holz and I miss them somuch! Mmmm, now to find a 'lets eat' near me.


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 30, 2006)

STOP IT!! ALL OF YOU!!! I'mon bloody Weight Watchers! I don't even want to know how manypoints Oreos have!!


----------



## alfie and angel (Jan 30, 2006)

hehesorry nose_twitch-!













Psssst Bassetluv (or any1)-would be much obliged if you could find outif they're ok for me to eat. If so, I'll be bunny-hopping down to 'FarmFoods'


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome to the wonders of Oreo's! *scurries down to the kitchen to go eat some*


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok so I discovered something - Oreos straightout of the Freezer (YES, cold and FROZEN) are AWESOME! Milkis still my fav, but the frozen thing - was accidental and fantastic.

*wonders what frozen oreosWITH milk would be like*

onder:

_________
Nadia


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 30, 2006)

*alfie and angel wrote:*


> hehesorry nose_twitch-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I tried to find some info as to whether or not Oreos areconsidered vegan, but wasn't all that successful as the answer I foundwas pretty vague. Found out some other interesting stuff about thiscookie though:

_*Oreo* Corporation, introduced in 1912 is a trademark for apopular type of sandwich cookie manufactured by the Nabisco. It is verysimilar to Sunshine's competing Hydrox cookie, introduced in 1908,which, having lost market share to Oreo for years, was withdrawn in1996. The modern design of the Oreo was developed in 1952 by William A.Turnier. It consists of two circular chocolate wafers with a sugarywhite filling (commonly referred to as "cream", although it is actuallynot) sandwiched_ _between them. Originally, Oreos weremound-shaped; hence the name "Oreo" (Greek for "hill"). The moderndesign of the Oreo allows it to be eaten in several ways. Some peopletwist apart the wafers and eat the filling first; others eat the cookiewithout taking it apart. Another but rather fattening way of eatingoreos is to dunk it into milk.

_ _*Etymology*_ 

_Some have suggested the name "Oreo" came about because it was a niceand melodic use of sounds that were easy to pronounce. Others claim thename is based on the French word for gold, a color used on earlypackaged designs. Another theory is that the name comes from the Greekword for mountain (__oreo), as previously mentioned._
_The Oreo cookie is commonly used as an ingredient or adornment forother foods. Milkshakes containing Oreo cookies are popular, anddeep-fried Oreo cookies, which are batter-dipped Oreos fried likefunnel cakes, are sometimes sold at carnivals and fairs. Also, thedevelopment of premium ice creams has produced "cookies and cream"flavors, a vanilla ice cream with chunks of chocolate sandwich cookiesincluded. Cookies 'n' Cream may or may not contain actual Nabisco Oreocookies, however, and may instead have non-Nabisco brand chocolatesandwich cookies that are functionally identical, such as Hydrox and anendless stream of "generic" brands. Many cookies similar to Oreocookies are commonly referred to as "Oreo" despite not having an actualconnection to Nabisco.
_
*Dietary compatibility* _

In 1998, Nabisco declared that Oreo cookies were __kosher-dairy inKosher diets. On May 13 2003, attorney Stephen Joseph filed suitcharging Nabisco with using hydrogenated, or partially hydrogenated,oils to make the cookies. The suit was dropped as Nabisco consideredreplacing the hydrogenated oils with alternative oils._
_As of January 2006, classic Oreo cookies are no longer manufacturedwith hydrogenated oils, older packages will still be on store shelvesfor some time, and other varieties may not have eliminated hydrogenatedoils completely._
*Depending on the area of manufacture, Oreo cookies may or may not be vegan. 
*
*
*****(But I did read on one site that 'Golden Oreos - cookies withthe usual cream, but the wafers are yellow instead of chocolate' arecompletely vegan.)*
*
Now, here's what caught my attention:



> ..._and deep-fried Oreo cookies, which arebatter-dipped Oreos fried like funnel cakes, are sometimes sold atcarnivals and fairs_.


Deep-fried Oreos??? I've never heard of that before! Can you justimagine what they taste like? Oh man....my arteries would hate me forit, but I'd love to try that just once....


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 31, 2006)

*alfie and angel wrote:*


>




:vomit:


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 31, 2006)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> Ok so I discovered something - Oreos straight out of theFreezer (YES, cold and FROZEN) are AWESOME! Milk is still myfav, but the frozen thing - was accidental and fantastic.
> 
> *wonders what frozen oreosWITH milk would be like*
> 
> ...




Oh yes - I LOVE frozen oreos with a hot cup of coffee too...

Man...and I dont' have any in the house right now either....

Peg


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 5, 2006)

know what's better than oreos??????onder:



DOUBLE-STUFFED OREOS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 7, 2006)

YAY! I found a 'FARM FOODS' shop right across the road to my college. I dont know why I hadnt seen it before as literally you just walk outside of college and there it is!

Anyway Me and my friend went in there on our lunch break. My friend bought about 10 packets of chewits for £1, and 10 packets of polos for £1 and was struggling to carry them all!

And they had Oreos really really cheap! They had packets of 6 biscuits, and you could get 5 packets for £1, so i got 10 packets  Stocking up on them! I bet the person at the counter thought I was going to eat all of them 

So anybody in the UK who wants to buy Oreo Cookies, find out where your nearest FARM FOODS shop is, and stock up like me! 

They are just the best cookie ever, even in England now! And I have found a shop that does them really cheap! YAY happy!


----------



## JimD (Feb 7, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> know what's better than oreos??????onder:
> 
> 
> 
> DOUBLE-STUFFED OREOS!!!!!!!!


 

Fudge Chocolate Covered Oreos


----------



## JimD (Feb 7, 2006)

Does anyone remember any of the Oreo songs???

Hints...

#1 song: "Girls are nice, and I like spice, ........"

#2 song: "Do you know exactly how to eat an Oreo?"

~Jim


----------



## Lissa (Feb 7, 2006)

*alfie and angel wrote: *


> Goodness, two weeks ago I'd never heard of these Oreo thingies and now they seem to be everywhere.
> 
> Anyone know if they're vegan? If they're a bit like bourbons then they might be
> 
> *hoping*


 That's so funny. Oreos have existed longer than I can remember. They have to be at least 10 years old in the US.


----------



## JimD (Feb 7, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> *alfie and angel wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Goodness, two weeks ago I'd never heard of these Oreo thingies and now they seem to be everywhere.
> ...


 They were actually introduced in 1912.

1975--DOUBLE STUF Oreos introduced
1987 -- Fudge covered Oreos introduced
1991 -- Halloween Oreos introduced
1995 -- Christmas Oreos introduced


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 8, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > know what's better than oreos??????onder:
> ...


 are those the ones w/ the fudge inside? those are good!

the christmas and halloween ones are good too.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 8, 2006)

i love fudge stripes and especially little debbie swiss rolls! yum!


----------



## Nessa1487 (Feb 8, 2006)

Making me want some Oreo's now! lol I think I might just have to pop by Okey's and get some tomorrow..onder:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 11, 2006)

*Nessa1487 wrote: *


> Making me want some Oreo's now! lol I think I might just have to pop by Okey's and get some tomorrow..onder:


lol ihad to go get some today:disgust:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Mar 9, 2006)

Omg I just went to a restaurant wiv my family and they had Oreo cookies bitswith icecream and chocolate sauce for dessert!! :shock:

ISO would of had it! But the main course was huge andI couldnt eat anymore! 

I hope they dont change the menu!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 9, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Omg I just went to a restaurant wiv my family and they had Oreo cookies bitswith icecream and chocolate sauce for dessert!! :shock:
> 
> ISO would of had it! But the main course was huge andI couldnt eat anymore!
> 
> I hope they dont change the menu!


 those things are at every mcdonalds here..but w/o the chocolate sauce... ive eaten so many of those i dont like them anymore....gag... 

but i loved them when i first tried them


----------



## Greta (Mar 9, 2006)

AAAAAHHHH!!!!! stop stop stop!! you're all making me crave oreos! aaaand... I can't drive the 3 1/2 miles to go get some, and I know my Mom wouldn't make a special trip!!! ssd--->:banghead--->:tantrum: *** mommmmm! pleeeeeease?!?!? :nope:whateverhumph!*** Actually... don't stop talking about oreos. It's a fun topic, even if I don't have any sigh)


----------



## dreamgal042 (Mar 9, 2006)

oreos are universal....for americans. my friend and i were in france, and we were talking (in english) at the back of a bus, complaining how we havent been able to find oreos. at the mention of the word "oreos" two girls (i think, i cant remember) turned around, and said 'did you say oreos??? we've been looking for them too!' we got into a coversation...turns out they're from california, in france on foreign exchange. my friend and i still laugh at how we found americans by mentioning oreos


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 9, 2006)

i dont think i know anyone who doesnt like oreos


----------



## Nadezhda (Mar 10, 2006)

When we would give Oreo (my bunny who passed away) treats, we would call them "Cookies" You would say "cookie!" over and over again, and bunny would be running around like crazy.

It was annoying when someone would ask "Do you have any Oreo Cookies?"

Bunny would perk up at her name, and glare at the stranger who said the magic word and didn't have a treat in hand.


----------



## Just Jack (Mar 10, 2006)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *naturestee wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ah yes, the staple of American children the name for countless Dutch rabbits.
> ...


 quite often better than milk even


----------



## carrot (Mar 14, 2006)

I love oreos! From what I here they are vegansomeplaces but not others. Where I live theyare vegan. Ithink that they use sugar though, that may have been processed w/ bonechar, though I'm not sure. I don't restrict my sugar as it is justeverywhere!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Mar 14, 2006)

OMG that bunnie on your avatar is GORGEOUS!!!!!! I want


----------



## ruka (Mar 15, 2006)

I love/hate Oreos. They're addicting. Ahh... I want some now!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 15, 2006)

*ruka wrote: *


> I love/hate Oreos. They're addicting. Ahh... I want some now!





> must have oreos! LOL


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Apr 8, 2006)

MMMMMM...... I'm so in the mood forOreos ! I haven't eaten them for a long time because I'm aplump-ISHmom and do not need temptation.

But, I may have hubby pick me up a package tomorrow !

Alfie and Angel, where did you get the foodfont/pictures ???? My computer doesn't have thosefonts, I think. :? Very neat pic.'s 

Kadish Tolesa :bunnydance:


----------



## Spring (Apr 9, 2006)

I have to eat the 25% less fat oreos because theregular kind have coconut in them. (The 25% less fat have vegetableoil). I'm allergic to nuts and tree fruits so it's a bit of a bumber.Hopefully, they taste the same. I still love the oreos though.. I couldeat the whole pack!  :happydance


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 9, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Ihave to eat the 25% less fat oreos because the regular kind havecoconut in them. (The 25% less fat have vegetable oil). I'm allergic tonuts and tree fruits so it's a bit of a bumber. Hopefully, they tastethe same. I still love the oreos though.. I could eat the whole pack! :happydance


hmmm..i dont know which we eat...ive nevernoticed coconut though...is it just on the ingredients list?


----------



## BACI (Apr 9, 2006)

nose_twitch wrote:


> STOP IT!! ALL OF YOU!!! I'm on bloody WeightWatchers! I don't even want to know how many points Oreoshave!!


Weight watchers has the best icecream sandwich cookies. they arechocolate cookies and chocolate icecream...I can't remember the points,maybe 2. Just incase you have the urge. (wink)


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey, I used smiley central to get thelittle pictures. if you go to their website you can get the icon toappear when you post and in your email etc. I haven't had any problemsbut some people worry that they might mess up the computerby...er...doing something to it..... (am clearly technicalgoddess)/images/emoticons/confused.gif*KadishTolesa wrote:*


> Alfie and Angel, where did you get the foodfont/pictures ???? My computer doesn't have those fonts, Ithink. :? Very neat pic.'s


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks, alfie and angel, I'll look it up !

BTW, your lionhead lookslike a very small, cute pony !!

I always think thatthere's a rabbit for everyone....I have a holland lop who's more like adog--pants and flops down when she's resting, she even smells like adog (wet one ). Sorry, I got back to buns again.

Kadish Tolesa  

p.s. I never did get myOreos yet, hubby was at the gas station and called me .....he didn'twant to pay 4.85 for one pacage. :X:X anothertime......


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 9, 2006)

Funnny you should say that, I just heardthis rustling noise and looked around to see her helping herself todandelions from the plastc bag they're kept in -she looked for all theworld like a mini-pony with a nose bag! Good thing I turned around whenI did - just in time to see her back legs disappear inside...naughtybunny/images/emoticons/mad.gifAwww, yourholland lop 'dog-bunny' sounds sooo cute*KadishTolesa wrote: *


> BTW, your lionheadlooks like a very small, cute pony !!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spring (Apr 9, 2006)

Yup coconut here si one the ingredients on the normal thing.

Sorry but just a comment with the lionhead.. my lionheads face hasgrown like a horses head too!Mind wouldlook kind ofgoofy if she didn't have her mane. Oh well I love her to bitsanyways!


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 9, 2006)

oh my, if alfie didn't have her mane she'd bethe weirdest looking rabbit - but she's pretty weird looking anyway.She doesn't so much have a mane as a mop. She's like cousin IT from theAddams family, except with ears instead of specs


----------



## daisy052104 (May 19, 2006)

*My husband and i had a choc. fountain at ourwedding. We had strawberries, pretzels, marshmello's,graham crackersand oreos to dip in the choc. The oreos were the best. I highlyrecommend it. *

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> *JimD wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> ...


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 15, 2006)

our new pet.. he's an oreo cow..errr bull


----------



## Spring (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh he is so cute! He does look like an oreo!!  I love calfs, they're so sweet. My unlce has a dairy farm and when I go in the calf barn and try to pet them the suck on my hands.. lol so cute.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 16, 2006)

we got him from a farm up the road from us.. the guy has lots of cows..and they all look like oreos.. theyre belted galloway cows


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow peapoo_bunny! Your pets are ever growing! I have always wanted a little calf. They look so cute! And just thinking that theywill be made into meat just hurts The cute little things. I want to buy loadz of calfs and keep them free! Dont know where im going to put them yet though... but im working on it 

OMG ifI take a year out to america, I can have Oreo's all the time! YAY!


----------



## nermal71 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok not the topic to hit when you're on a diet!!! But hey I'll add...mint oreos, peanut butter oreos, peanut butter double stuff oreos...MMMMM...ok back to my slip fast cappucino flavored over lots of ice. Makes me kinda think I'm having my iced cappucino from dunkin donuts.....ok so i'm using my imagination, but it's not half bad.


----------

